# AIRCRAFT



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:

6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.

That was six months ago.

I have left numerous messages, and have personally taken time off from work, and drove the nearly 120 miles to his house/shop to inquire about the location of my parts and cash. And all I get are excuses: His wife left him, he has cancer, his dog died. All bullshit. He does not return my calls, and on the rare times I have been able to reach him, it was on another phone, so he wouldnt recognize the number. And now, his phone says it is no longer accepting calls. Which tells me he has either blocked my number, failed to pay his bill, or has disconnected his phone.

I asked him time and time again where is the chrome shop, so I can get my parts and take them elswhere. He refuses to disclose their location. And upon closer investigation of the shop on my last visit, none of my parts were there. When I asked for my cash back, I was told he didnt have it.

This self proclaimed aircraft "Icon of the Industry" is a piece of shit. He is a coward, and won't man up when he has wronged someone. Only now has it come to my attention that he has burned many people. From San Diego to San Francisco, I have been hearing stories about how guys were lied to, cheated out of parts, or given parts back that were not their original parts. 

This piece of dung was even featured on Living the Low Life. How accurate that is, considering Ted Wells is truly a low life.

I hope that this somehow gets back to him, and he can read about what he really is: a worthless sack of shit. I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire, and I hope that many of you post up your horror stories about this asswipe, and that maybe we can drive him out of business. There are many other aircraft guys that are far better and honest, and deserve the title of "Icon"


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

damn,that sucks.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Hmmmmmm
put the east coast on your list also.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

I NEVER KNEW TED TO BE LIKE THAT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I've always heard good things about him through a couple people i know, this side of the story is bad for business. hopefully everything can get worked out one way or another.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harbor area 64 rag_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719216
> *I've always heard good things about him through a couple people i know, this side of the story is bad for business. hopefully everything can get worked out one way or another.
> *


 call him and ask him whats up!! (626) 831-1612


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 09:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...


You can add Fresno to the list. I paid him $10,000 up front in 2007 for a complete Pesco Rooster setup and installation. Two years later and the car was only 80% complete. After numurous excuses, not returning my messages or answering my phone calls I'd drive 375 miles to his house only to be lied and bullshitted to. Most of the times I got through on the phone was if I called from a number he didn't recognize. I finally pulled my car out, cut my losses and paid someone else who is finishing my setup now for me. My car was almost done but now is being redone. It was filthy, scratched, chipped, dinged and a torch was used to cut the front cylinder holes on my candy painted frame. When I called him on it he would just point fingers at other people. He has alot of traffic in and out of his shop and several people brought to my attention that my car was used as his workbench. They saw tools and parts being stored on my uncovered car. Those of you reading this that were there know I'm not lying. I was referred to Ted because he was respected and a Hall of Famer. I have no respect for him now and I hope to never see him again nor will I ever give him any credit for my setup.


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

DAMN


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thats some crazy shit..but u never give all the money up front...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2010, 12:46 AM~16719808
> *thats some crazy shit..but u never give all the money up front...
> *


You live and learn!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wow: :wow: I've heard stories bit nothing out in the open till now


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

WHAT ABOUT THE YOUNG MAN FROM OVERSEAS WHO FLEW TO THE USA TO VISIT LOS ANGELES AND WENT TO MEET TED AND GOT RIPPED OFF FOR MANY COLOR BARS AND OTHER STUFF.

TED KEPT DODGING THE GUY AND EVEN LIED ABOUT ALMOST DYING IN THE HOSPITAL BUT WAS NEVER EVEN SICK OR EVEN IN THE HOSPITAL.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

WOW.... :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Feb 25 2010, 06:46 AM~16720220
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 25 2010, 02:42 PM~16720211
> *WHAT ABOUT THE YOUNG MAN FROM OVERSEAS WHO FLEW TO THE USA TO VISIT LOS ANGELES AND WENT TO MEET TED AND GOT RIPPED OFF FOR MANY COLOR BARS AND OTHER STUFF.
> 
> TED KEPT DODGING THE GUY AND EVEN LIED ABOUT ALMOST DYING IN THE HOSPITAL BUT WAS NEVER EVEN SICK OR EVEN IN THE HOSPITAL.
> *


That's not quite how it went, but yeah I had to go pick up those colorbars in person when I was in L.A because Ted didn't send them out to my homie. 
But Ted did make it right in our case, just a lot of wasted time and phone calls on our end.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

WOW ... just wow. Lowriding is full of dirtbags. FULL.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WOW. It hurts when the truth comes out. I've always heard all these tales of respect. Damn. :nosad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Why hasn't anybody takin it out on his ass? He's RIGHT there in Cali where most of you are, handle it. 

Modesto and Fresno isn't that far of a drive for 5K or 10K worth of equipment or a justified ass whoopin.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...


Tino is hella good people! I am sorry to hear this...


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 25 2010, 10:27 AM~16720514
> *WOW ... just wow. Lowriding is full of dirtbags. FULL.
> *


:yessad: Always better to do things yourself and/or with people you know & trust.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 AM~16720924
> *:yessad:  Always better to do things yourself and/or with people you know & trust.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT ADVICE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 11:18 PM~16719329
> *call him and ask him whats up!!  (626) 831-1612
> *


GUESS HE CHANGES NUMBERS? THIS IS WHAT I HAD FOR HIM.

(626)-791-7117


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 08:50 PM~16722532
> *GUESS HE CHANGES NUMBERS? THIS IS WHAT I HAD FOR HIM.
> 
> (626)-791-7117
> *


That's his home phone, other one is his cell


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW!!!! I TALKED TO HIM MAYBE IN 2006 WHEN I WAS IN LA, AND HE WAS A COOL ASS DUDE, CHOPPED IT UP WITH ME FOR AN HOUR. SHIT, THAT SUCKS THAT THINGS ARE LIKE THAT. MAYBE HE FELL ON HARD TIMES. NOT AN EXCUSE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF THOUGH


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 25 2010, 10:58 AM~16722603
> *WOW!!!!  I TALKED TO HIM MAYBE IN 2006 WHEN I WAS IN LA, AND HE WAS A COOL ASS DUDE, CHOPPED IT UP WITH ME FOR AN HOUR.  SHIT, THAT SUCKS THAT THINGS ARE LIKE THAT.  MAYBE HE FELL ON HARD TIMES.  NOT AN EXCUSE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF THOUGH
> *



IVE TALKED TO HIM ON A FEW OCCASIONS MYSELF, EVEN CAUGHT HIM AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA AND CHIT CHATTED THERE. SUCKS TO HEAR THAT KIND OF NEWS FROM SOMEONE WHO SEEMED TO HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT WITHIN THE LOWRIDER WORLD.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 25 2010, 02:05 PM~16722654
> *IVE TALKED TO HIM ON A FEW OCCASIONS MYSELF, EVEN CAUGHT HIM AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW IN SANTA BARBARA AND CHIT CHATTED THERE. SUCKS TO HEAR THAT KIND OF NEWS FROM SOMEONE WHO SEEMED TO HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT WITHIN THE LOWRIDER WORLD.
> *


YEAH FUNNY HOW YOU CAN GO FROM FAMOUS TO INFAMOUS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16718787
> *Hmmmmmm
> put the east coast on your list also.
> *


you got burned by Ted Wells too Bean? :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16722960
> *YEAH FUNNY HOW YOU CAN GO FROM FAMOUS TO INFAMOUS
> *


IT HAPPENS ALOT ON THE LOCAL LEVEL BUT TO HEAR OF IT FROM A WELL KNOWN PERSON IS CRAZY.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn thats like the Bernard Madoff of lowriding... :wow:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:58 AM~16722603
> *WOW!!!!  I TALKED TO HIM MAYBE IN 2006 WHEN I WAS IN LA, AND HE WAS A COOL ASS DUDE, CHOPPED IT UP WITH ME FOR AN HOUR.  SHIT, THAT SUCKS THAT THINGS ARE LIKE THAT.  MAYBE HE FELL ON HARD TIMES.  NOT AN EXCUSE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF THOUGH
> *


 if you are looking to chit chat, have a beer with, or talk about cars, then ted is the man. but as far as a business man, he is worthless. i was there with tino when this all went down. i heard the bs myself. i witnessed tino leaving parts there, and listened to the empty promises made by ted. he lied to tino right to his face. this guy is an amazing liar.

maybe he should be in politics. 

and as for why we dont just administer some "street justice", some of us have a lot to lose if we get hit with assault charges against this turd. and i wouldnt be suprised if he is the kind of chicken shit that would press charges, even though he knew he deserved an ass whoopin.

as much as i personally hate involving the cops with anything, (never called them on anyone) a lawsuit is the only viable option tino has at the moment.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 25 2010, 06:42 AM~16720211
> *WHAT ABOUT THE YOUNG MAN FROM OVERSEAS WHO FLEW TO THE USA TO VISIT LOS ANGELES AND WENT TO MEET TED AND GOT RIPPED OFF FOR MANY COLOR BARS AND OTHER STUFF.
> 
> TED KEPT DODGING THE GUY AND EVEN LIED ABOUT ALMOST DYING IN THE HOSPITAL BUT WAS NEVER EVEN SICK OR EVEN IN THE HOSPITAL.
> *



why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.

Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Feb 24 2010, 11:41 PM~16719503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW DO YOU FIX THOSE KINDS OF PROBLEMS? 

HOW DO YOU EXPECT PEOPLE TRUST YOUR WORD WHEN YOUR SWAPPING PARTS OR DONT HAVE THEIR PARTS AT ALL? FILLING THEIR HEADS WITH EMPTY PROMISES? 10GS UP FRONT 2 YEARS AGO AND ONLY 80% DONE? THATS KINDA AKWARD TO ME.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 03:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.
> *


Seriously I dont think personal problems can be used as an excuse to conduct bad buisiness. We all have personal problems one time or another but this is in no way an excuse to fuck over people and constantly lie to people...Ted should move to the financial world and replace Bernard Madoff...He could lie, cheat and steal like he is doing now but make more money doing it!!! :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 12:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.
> *


Josh how do you propose he's going to fix my situation?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 03:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.
> *


he did you RIGHT? because you called his ass 100 times a day.



get it right josh, HE TOLD PEOPLE THAT YOU GOT ON HIS NERVES.












leave my name out of shit, MORE THAN ONE PERSON uses that screen name.


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround+Feb 25 2010, 01:46 PM~16723388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS AN EXCELLENT QUESTION. I CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE RESPONSE.


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

I knew a Ted Wells in Siagon around 1970. This might be the same cat.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 05:02 PM~16724142
> *THIS IS AN EXCELLENT QUESTION. I CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE RESPONSE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 01:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.
> *


6 months is a bit longer than a minute. we all have personal business. i got a grip of them, but i sure as fuck dont let it lapse into my business affairs. if he was gonna "be right", he wouldnt have taken my friends parts and cash when he knew he couldnt deliver the goods.

he was given the opportunity to "fix" it. but he isnt man enough to own up and admit he fucked up. all he did was tell stories. i was there. i heard them. my man tino is one straight up dude. he gave ted all the chances in the world to make it right. so what does ted do? refuses to answer the phone, and take the heat he so deserves. this guy is a first class coward.

if this were a one time affair, i could see chalking it up to personal problems. but when the same thing happens time and time again, it speaks loudly about ones character. and this guy has none.


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

Damm!!!!! I was going to do buissness with him last year!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 03:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> 
> *


good work detective. wonder how you found out.


:uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 25 2010, 06:28 PM~16724380
> *I knew a Ted Wells in Siagon around 1970. This might be the same cat.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:58 AM~16722603
> *WOW!!!!  I TALKED TO HIM MAYBE IN 2006 WHEN I WAS IN LA, AND HE WAS A COOL ASS DUDE, CHOPPED IT UP WITH ME FOR AN HOUR.  SHIT, THAT SUCKS THAT THINGS ARE LIKE THAT.  MAYBE HE FELL ON HARD TIMES.  NOT AN EXCUSE TO RIP PEOPLE OFF THOUGH
> *



EVERYBODY PLEASE GIVE BIG DIRTY A STANDING OVATION FOR CHOPPING IT UP WITH TED. HE EVEN WENT TO TEDS HOUSE TO SHOW HIS COLLECTION, HERE THEY CHOPPED IT UP SOME MORE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:25 PM~16726070
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE GIVE BIG DIRTY A STANDING OVATION FOR CHOPPING IT UP WITH TED. HE EVEN WENT TO TEDS HOUSE TO SHOW HIS COLLECTION, HERE THEY CHOPPED IT UP SOME MORE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:25 PM~16726070
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE GIVE BIG DIRTY A STANDING OVATION FOR CHOPPING IT UP WITH TED. HE EVEN WENT TO TEDS HOUSE TO SHOW HIS COLLECTION, HERE THEY CHOPPED IT UP SOME MORE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN, MEANS ALOT COMING FROM YA


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2010, 01:46 PM~16723388
> *why dont you just use TATTOO76 NAME NOT HIDE THAT COMMENT.
> 
> Ted has done me right. Right now he is going through some personal business-he will fix the situation, he will...just might take a minute.
> *


great when he comes thru tell him to send me 1400 and my homies in tx 5k....


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

Hey Rollinaround will you please go away!
I'm sick of your stupid ass comments
Don't be making excuses for anybody but yourself
Ted keeps up on L.I.L. so let him plead his own case you idiot!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 25 2010, 10:29 PM~16727325
> *Hey Rollinaround will you please go away!
> I'm sick of your stupid ass comments
> Don't be making excuses for anybody but yourself
> ...


Man you were even polite about it. :cheesy:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Feb 25 2010, 07:25 PM~16726070
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE GIVE BIG DIRTY A STANDING OVATION FOR CHOPPING IT UP WITH TED. HE EVEN WENT TO TEDS HOUSE TO SHOW HIS COLLECTION, HERE THEY CHOPPED IT UP SOME MORE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Feb 25 2010, 08:29 PM~16727325
> *Hey Rollinaround will you please go away!
> I'm sick of your stupid ass comments
> Don't be making excuses for anybody but yourself
> ...


Ted now does the net? I was wondering about that. 

Ted, hit me up, I'm the one that called about your site.
Tony


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 25 2010, 02:38 PM~16723901
> *he did you RIGHT? because you called his ass 100 times a day.
> get it right josh, HE TOLD PEOPLE THAT YOU GOT ON HIS NERVES.
> 
> *


thats a co signed fact :yes: based on actual conversation


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

CANT BELIEVE TED WOULD FUCK SOMEONE ... ID LIKE TO HEAR BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY ..... I DONT THINK HE WOULD BE IN THE BIZNESS/GAME AS LONG AS HE HAS IF HE WAS INTO ROBBIN PEOPLE .... JUST MY .02 ...... BUT I WOULDNT SAY HE DIDNT DO IT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 25 2010, 11:13 PM~16728014
> *Ted now does the net?  I was wondering about that.
> 
> Ted, hit me up, I'm the one that called about your site.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear the losses. That's why I do business with people I know. Hope everything goes well with future lowriders.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 25 2010, 09:36 PM~16728378
> *CANT BELIEVE TED WOULD FUCK SOMEONE ... ID LIKE TO HEAR BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY ..... I DONT THINK HE WOULD BE IN THE BIZNESS/GAME AS LONG AS HE HAS IF HE WAS INTO ROBBIN PEOPLE .... JUST MY .02 ...... BUT I WOULDNT SAY HE DIDNT DO IT
> *


you want both sides? here it is:

Side one: Tino gave him pumps and cash, about 5k worth 6months ago.

Side two: Ted took the cash and the pumps, and has not done the work he promised would only take 2 weeks.

Tino said "Just tell me where the chrome shop is, and I will go there and either pay for them myself, or take them to another shop" (even though the cost of the chrome was supposed to be paid for out of the $1500 deposit) Ted refused to disclose the location of the shop. It doesnt take a college graduate to draw the conclusion here..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 26 2010, 08:01 AM~16731997
> *you want both sides? here it is:
> 
> Side one: Tino gave him pumps and cash, about 5k worth 6months ago.
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Feb 25 2010, 03:35 PM~16723869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and you are? I dont know you.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:nosad: what is this world comming to?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...




 :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :ugh: :guns: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

I had some less than satisfactory work done on my car. Not by this Ted character, but I know the feeling of losing some hard earned green backs. Always reassuring knowing I wasn't the only one gettin the shaft.

No **** for you sword fightin connoisseurs.


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

You know not trying to add more shit to the pot.. But homeboys shit must be sold by now. I had the same shit happen to me by the bumper boys they sold my 49 grill and gave me all sort of BS! Fuck this people that think that they can fuck people over without getting put on blast.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 26 2010, 02:34 PM~16734563
> *:nosad:  what is this world comming to?
> *


I dunno, but I for one couldnt see the guy who did that to me in person without kidnapping him or killing him or somthing. Lawsuits and all that.. more waste of my time and $$$. If I saw him about a problem, i woul not leave until the problem was fixed, one way or another. Walking away after the moron wouldnt tell you where the shop was? man, that takes alot of somthing I just dont have.

It seems some people can only be honorable when its convenient for them. Run into an inconsistency in their schedule, and priorities dont adjust...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 26 2010, 11:54 AM~16734284
> *what happened?
> *


Read my post. It's very self explanatory.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh: thats fucked up and good luck. it sucks when you take trust in someone like this and dont expect something like this at all from someone with such a high profile :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 26 2010, 06:06 PM~16736226
> *:uh:  thats fucked up and good luck. it sucks when you take trust in someone like this and dont expect something like this at all from someone with such a high profile :angry:
> *



WHAT UP...WE HOOKIN UP OR NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 26 2010, 02:37 PM~16734983
> *I dunno, but I for one couldnt see the guy who did that to me in person without kidnapping him or killing him or somthing. Lawsuits and all that.. more waste of my time and $$$. If I saw him about a problem, i woul not leave until the problem was fixed, one way or another. Walking away after the moron wouldnt tell you where the shop was? man, that takes alot of somthing I just dont have.
> 
> It seems some people can only be honorable when its convenient for them. Run into an inconsistency in their schedule, and priorities dont adjust...
> *


 its quite easy to walk away. you must not have a family, or a mortgage, or enjoy your freedom. this heap of dung isnt worth doing time and jeopardizing ones family over some petty hydraulic parts...

i guess what you dont have is the ability to know the difference between right and wrong. killing a man over easily replaceable car parts is probably one of the most retarded things i have heard.

maybe you are missing a few chromasomes??


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 26 2010, 04:37 PM~16734983
> *I dunno, but I for one couldnt see the guy who did that to me in person without kidnapping him or killing him or somthing. Lawsuits and all that.. more waste of my time and $$$. If I saw him about a problem, i woul not leave until the problem was fixed, one way or another. Walking away after the moron wouldnt tell you where the shop was? man, that takes alot of somthing I just dont have.
> 
> It seems some people can only be honorable when its convenient for them. Run into an inconsistency in their schedule, and priorities dont adjust...
> *


i have been lowriding for 20 years or so when i started to drive at 13 and i sell alot of parts and have done alot of installs for other people in those years and come to the simple fact that most people will get over on you if they can, i dont think they are bad people i think maybe they feel its just easier to say fuck it and worry about it later, i am not saying what was done was right it was fucked up. i have been burned more then a few times by lowriders, hotrodders, greasers, ricers, and even by my little girls godfather but to say i should go and kill them over some stupid shit dosent make sense. i car i have now i have been tring to paint for the last 4 years and have been burned by all 4 painters so now i have a car that looks worst then when i started and its going to cost 3x as much just to fix all the damage by these guys but you know what i will just keep going and try to do what i can and chalk it up to having this as my life/hobbie. on another note i do have to say that even thoght i dont know you and i am not tring to start anything but people with this kind of thinking is only bringing this sport/hobbie/life down to the bottom level that most people think we are already at and where we belong when i think we do more for automoblie style, family, and brotherhood then any other auto style, so just take it easy and go with the flow becuse at one time or another you and everybody else will get burned thats just life.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

And the saga continues....

This morning I called Ted at 7AM, just to let him know I wasnt giving up, and that I was not going to let this go. All I got was his voicemail...

A little while later, I was with a homie of mine, and he has a cell phone with an 818 area code. I said "hey, lemme use your phone for a minute.." I called Ted, and guess what? The coward answered the phone....

Big suprise.

The first thing out of this guys mouth was, "hey man, I'm not trying to fuck you or get one over on you. I know what you posted on lay it low, and you have every right to have done that"

Not the kind of talk from an innocent man....

He then went on to say he wanted to make things right. I said fine, just tell me where my parts are, and I will pay for them (again), and be on my way. He said that he has a lot of stuff there, and that I can't just go and get them. 

What the fuck do you mean "I can't just go and get them"? I'll tell you why I cant get them: THEY AINT THERE!

He told me he would call me on Monday, and not ignore my calls.

I am taking bets at 3:1 odds. Any takers?

Thank to all those who PM'ed me with support. If I can prevent this guy from burning anyone else, I will sleep alot better at night. This man and his unscrupulous business practices must be stopped.

And those on Ted Wells nuts? How do they taste?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 25 2010, 02:54 AM~16719841
> *You live and learn!
> *


aint that the truth..my dad paid a shop 90 grand to work on 2 cars..and they were hacks....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738024
> *And the saga continues....
> 
> This morning I called Ted at 7AM, just to let him know I wasnt giving up, and that I was not going to let this go. All I got was his voicemail...
> ...



damn


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn that's messed up! You can only do wrong for so long eventually it'll catch up to you and when it does it's hell to tell the Captain! :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 26 2010, 02:54 PM~16734284
> *what happened?
> LMFAO HATER,NOBODY, EXPERT CAR BUILDER.
> 
> *


why dont you go call ted some more so it makes you feel better about your sorry ass self.


then he can tell everyone how you annoy the fuck out him. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 27 2010, 03:12 AM~16740029
> *damn
> *


it must make you sad knowing that everyone is talking shit about your idol. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 26 2010, 09:24 PM~16737363
> *its quite easy to walk away. you must not have a family, or a mortgage, or enjoy your freedom. this heap of dung isnt worth doing time and jeopardizing ones family over some petty hydraulic parts...
> 
> i guess what you dont have is the ability to know the difference between right and wrong. killing a man over easily replaceable car parts is probably one of the most retarded things i have heard.
> ...


HE IS JUST TALKING HOMIE, GOOD LUCK DOGG


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 27 2010, 07:29 AM~16740576
> *why dont you go call ted some more so it makes you feel better about your sorry ass self.
> then he can tell everyone how you annoy the fuck out him. :uh:
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*ENGLEWOODS ALWAYS UP TO NO GOOD*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

DAAMN!


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2010, 01:46 AM~16719808
> *thats some crazy shit..but u never give all the money up front...
> *


i made that mistake once,never again


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

WE FINALLY GOT AN ANSWER FROM THE MAN HIMSELF!!!!


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 27 2010, 12:48 PM~16741977
> *WE FINALLY GOT AN ANSWER FROM THE MAN HIMSELF!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You think that is funny, little man? Take your antics back to off topic. You don't know shit about what's goin on in here, Jack! There's a whole lotta hurt waitin for you in that jungle, boy....


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Feb 27 2010, 11:58 AM~16742050
> *You think that is funny, little man? Take your antics back to off topic. You don't know shit about what's goin on in here, Jack! There's a whole lotta hurt waitin for you in that jungle, boy....
> *



 ,,sorry, I'll be gone now sr,


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ps,, 



please don't hurt me :happysad:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn thats some fucked up shit


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

This game is full of scam artistes  Painter,Strippers,Upholstery,Body men,hydro men.... so on and so on..... the sad thing is its just part of the game. buyer beware!!!! even some guys with great reputations the best intentions of working on your shit fuck up or fall on hard time. that is no excuse for burning someone but it happens :angry: I have over spent and got burned many times and have lots of friends that have lost 10's of thousands of dollars. anytime you put cash down for anything that you cant take home that second your risking your hard earned cash.


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Feb 27 2010, 01:33 PM~16741468
> *ENGLEWOODS ALWAYS UP TO NO GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

what exactly did he do to become a "lowrider legend"?? :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 27 2010, 02:14 PM~16742650
> *This game is full of scam artistes    Painter,Strippers,Upholstery,Body men,hydro men.... so on and so on..... the sad thing is its just part of the game. buyer beware!!!! even some guys with great reputations the best intentions of working on your shit fuck up or fall on hard time. that is no excuse  for burning someone but it happens  :angry:  I have over spent and got burned many times and have lots of friends that have lost 10's of thousands of dollars. anytime you put cash down for anything that you cant take home that second your risking your hard earned cash.
> *


Sad but true


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

dude lives or used to live right around the corner from me and I never used his services.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 27 2010, 01:41 PM~16742814
> *dude lives or used to live right around the corner from me and I never used his services.
> *




well,it sems like lucky you,


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 27 2010, 12:43 PM~16742828
> *well,it sems like lucky you,
> *


pretty much. although i do know a lot of people that have used him with no problems.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *chingon68mex  Today, 04:23 PM
> what exactly did he do to become a "lowrider legend"??*


Dude trying to explain history to you is like teaching my dog quantum physic. Shit judging from your last few comments illustrates your mentally handicap. For real son your sure you want expose your limited ability to match together words from your remedial vocabulary. You sure you want dudes to see how hard you struggle to fit that square block into the round hole. I mean really chingon68mex. You truly want us to see how much of a short bus riding, graduated the 8th grade summa c u m laude, (with highest honor), 2009 world coloring book champion, dumb ass you really are! My Bad! You was just trying be funny with that racist character.I'll tell you what we can both share a laugh while the doctors remove my foot up from your SORRY ASS. *****!!!!! NOW PlEASE REMOVE YOURSELF FROM THE GROWN UP CONVERSATION.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Dam homie. Its a fucking shame Mr Wells on that shady shit. I hope that Ted whatever situation he in correct his course. I gives a fuck! Whatever it takes make that shit right. OG's shouldn't fuck over BG's.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 27 2010, 03:14 PM~16742650
> *This game is full of scam artistes    Painter,Strippers,Upholstery,Body men,hydro men.... so on and so on..... the sad thing is its just part of the game. buyer beware!!!! even some guys with great reputations the best intentions of working on your shit fuck up or fall on hard time. that is no excuse  for burning someone but it happens  :angry:  I have over spent and got burned many times and have lots of friends that have lost 10's of thousands of dollars. anytime you put cash down for anything that you cant take home that second your risking your hard earned cash.
> *


X2 MADE THAT MISTAKE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Feb 25 2010, 09:48 AM~16720623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck teds got a massive pair of tits!!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 27 2010, 02:41 PM~16743122
> *Dude trying to explain history to you is like teaching my dog quantum physic.  Shit judging from your last few comments illustrates your mentally handicap. For real son your sure you want expose your limited ability to match together words from your remedial vocabulary. You sure you want dudes to see how hard you struggle to fit that square block into the round hole. I mean really chingon68mex. You  truly want us to see how much of a short bus riding, graduated the 8th grade summa c u m laude, (with highest honor), 2009 world coloring book champion, dumb ass you really are! My Bad! You was just trying be funny with that racist character.I'll tell you what we can both share a laugh while the doctors remove my foot up from your SORRY ASS. *****!!!!! NOW PlEASE REMOVE YOURSELF FROM THE GROWN UP CONVERSATION.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 05:37 PM~16744165
> *ya a ass stomping would help
> fuck teds got a massive pair of tits!!!
> *



heeeeyy gayhem,, whatcha doing :h5: :h5:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16744209
> *heeeeyy gayhem,, whatcha doing :h5:  :h5:
> *


reading this rip off artist chump stain ,sup with u chinksucking68diks


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 05:42 PM~16744219
> *reading this rip off artist chump stain ,sup with u chinksucking68diks
> *



meh,just taking a shit, almost done tho,,


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 27 2010, 07:45 PM~16744247
> *meh,just taking a shit, almost done tho,,
> *


how many used condoms did u poop out? :uh:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 05:54 PM~16744333
> *how many used condoms did u poop out? :uh:
> *



3 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 08:54 PM~16744333
> *how many used condoms did u poop out? :uh:
> *


how many fell off your peepee in his ass?






































haha


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

ok now, that's enough you asssholes :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16744371
> *how many fell off your peepee in his ass?
> haha
> *


not as many as u did!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2010, 08:59 PM~16744390
> *not as many as u did!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 27 2010, 03:14 PM~16742650
> *This game is full of scam artistes    Painter,Strippers,Upholstery,Body men,hydro men.... so on and so on..... the sad thing is its just part of the game. buyer beware!!!! even some guys with great reputations the best intentions of working on your shit fuck up or fall on hard time. that is no excuse  for burning someone but it happens  :angry:  I have over spent and got burned many times and have lots of friends that have lost 10's of thousands of dollars. anytime you put cash down for anything that you cant take home that second your risking your hard earned cash.
> *


x10 sad but true


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Feb 27 2010, 04:41 PM~16743122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

piss on you 2


you know this sounds like it could be a substance abuse problem

sounds like typical textbook addict behavior
NOW I'M NOT SAYIN THATS WUT IT IZ 

ALL DUE RESPECT I DON'T KNOW THIS MAN 

BUT THATS WUT IT SOUNDS LIKE UNFORTUNATE EITHER WAY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*I hope a class action lawsuit has been filed from you guys???*

I've lost 5k myself due to shady fuckers I thiought I could trust working on my '64. If I had that money now, my car would be finished. :angry:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT
TED WELL IS HELLA COOL WITH ME,HE GAVE MY HOMEBOY ONE HELL OF A DEAL 
:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 27 2010, 10:03 PM~16745790
> *I hope a class action lawsuit has been filed from you guys???
> 
> I've lost 5k myself due to shady fuckers I thiought I could trust working on my '64. If I had that money now, my car would be finished.  :angry:
> *



hey if you need a loan hit up ted :biggrin: he should be ballin :happysad:


----------



## Charlie Mcarty (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not excusing his actions but i know Ted is having problem with health finaces and marital situation, he has always been slow, but its not in his nature to take or hustle anyone, he's got problems right now


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Charlie Mcarty_@Feb 27 2010, 10:18 PM~16746437
> *I'm not excusing his actions but i know Ted is having problem with health finaces and marital situation, he has always been slow, but its not in his nature to take or hustle anyone, he's got problems right now
> *


I think we heard this last time he got put on blast for the color bars. Like 4 years ago?

Sounds like he's got more problems this time. Maybe this time people won't give him a pass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN TIGHTEN UP TED


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Feb 27 2010, 04:41 PM~16743122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fuckin excuse, everyone has prob;ems, but why steal fromsomeone else and make them part of YOUR problems.
Fucken thief :uh: :angry:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

This is some fucked up shit. 

Hope Ted makes this right.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2010, 08:48 AM~16720623
> *Why hasn't anybody takin it out on his ass? He's RIGHT there in Cali where most of you are, handle it.
> 
> Modesto and Fresno isn't that far of a drive for 5K or 10K worth of equipment or a justified ass whoopin.
> *


because all these guys are fake ass thugs


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 27 2010, 11:22 PM~16747515
> *because they have more to lose than he does
> *


Fixed it for you!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 27 2010, 02:09 PM~16742980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photo shop this pic someone


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 28 2010, 01:30 AM~16748022
> *Fixed it for you!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Feb 28 2010, 01:39 AM~16748032
> *photo shop this pic someone
> *


DON'T PHOTOSHOP ANYTHING, THAT PICTURE REPRESENTS ADEX, IT'S BEST TO JUST LEAVE THAT OUT OF THIS SHIT.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 28 2010, 03:05 AM~16748095
> *DON'T PHOTOSHOP ANYTHING, THAT PICTURE REPRESENTS ADEX, IT'S BEST TO JUST LEAVE THAT OUT OF THIS SHIT.
> *


yeah true its cool


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 27 2010, 08:03 PM~16745790
> *I hope a class action lawsuit has been filed from you guys???
> 
> I've lost 5k myself due to shady fuckers I thiought I could trust working on my '64. If I had that money now, my car would be finished.  :angry:
> *


You would need enough people who's case had a commonality, typicalality of claims of each other, inadequate remedy (joinder of claims would be to burdensome on the court) and numerosity (too many people for joinder).


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 27 2010, 09:49 PM~16746203
> *THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT
> TED WELL IS HELLA COOL WITH ME,HE GAVE MY HOMEBOY ONE HELL OF A DEAL
> :biggrin:
> *


maybe it was some stuff he took from someone else :wow: :0 
:dunno:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 AM~16748186
> *You would need enough people who's case had a commonality, typicalality of claims of each other, inadequate remedy (joinder of claims would be to burdensome on the court) and numerosity (too many people for joinder).
> *


lawschoolowned :biggrin:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF (Feb 24, 2010)

I know this ass clown won't get any $$$ from me


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...


THAT'S LAME AS HELL....BUT YOUR 50 IS BADASS! WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE PICS OF IT...WITH TED IN YO TRUNK! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Feb 27 2010, 01:14 PM~16742650
> *This game is full of scam artistes    Painter,Strippers,Upholstery,Body men,hydro men.... so on and so on..... the sad thing is its just part of the game. buyer beware!!!! even some guys with great reputations the best intentions of working on your shit fuck up or fall on hard time. that is no excuse  for burning someone but it happens  :angry:  I have over spent and got burned many times and have lots of friends that have lost 10's of thousands of dollars. anytime you put cash down for anything that you cant take home that second your risking your hard earned cash.
> *


agreed, i wonder if other car industries go thru the same thing? like imports, hotrod, bikes etc? i know lowriding is called the "poor mans sport" but dam everytime u look someone is getting burnt


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!!! This is some crazy shit!!! I've talked with him before and he seemed like a really nice guy. I would have never though he was that way. I almost took a project to him a couple of years back, thank god I didn't. Sorry to hear all the fucked up stories, but like it was stated earlier everyone gets screwed sooner or later. It isn't if, it is when!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 28 2010, 05:44 AM~16748186
> *You would need enough people who's case had a commonality, typicalality of claims of each other, inadequate remedy (joinder of claims would be to burdensome on the court) and numerosity (too many people for joinder).
> *


IN ALL HONESTY. IF THEY DECIDED TO BRING A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT, THEY ALL HAVE A COMMONALITY. THEY WENT TO A BUSINES AND SPENT MONEY, OR GAVE PROPERTY. THAT PROPERTY WAS EITHER USED, OR THE SERVICE WAS NOT PROVIDED. IT IS A BAD SITUATION, A LOWRIDER LEGEND THAT IS COMMITTING A FELONY. AND IN SOME OF THIS CASES, 10K, 5K, THAT IS A BIG FELONY. AND I AM SURE IF THE POLICE WOULD GET INVOLVED, IT WOULD NOT EVEN BE A QUESTION. I HOPE THE BEST FOR ALL PARTIES INVOLVED. EVEN THOUGH I DID NOT REALLY KNOW HIM, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ENOUGH GUY. BUT WHAT HAS OCCURED IS UNACCAPTABLE.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 26 2010, 08:01 AM~16731997
> *you want both sides? here it is:
> 
> Side one: Tino gave him pumps and cash, about 5k worth 6months ago.
> ...


 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 28 2010, 08:16 AM~16748782
> *IN ALL HONESTY.  IF THEY DECIDED TO BRING A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT, THEY ALL HAVE A COMMONALITY.  THEY WENT TO A BUSINES AND SPENT MONEY, OR GAVE PROPERTY.  THAT PROPERTY WAS EITHER USED, OR THE SERVICE WAS NOT PROVIDED.  IT IS A BAD SITUATION, A LOWRIDER LEGEND THAT IS COMMITTING A FELONY.  AND IN SOME OF THIS CASES, 10K, 5K, THAT IS A BIG FELONY.  AND I AM SURE IF THE POLICE WOULD GET INVOLVED, IT WOULD NOT EVEN BE A QUESTION.  I HOPE THE BEST FOR ALL PARTIES INVOLVED.  EVEN THOUGH I DID NOT REALLY KNOW HIM, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ENOUGH GUY. BUT WHAT HAS OCCURED IS UNACCAPTABLE.
> *


you wanna argue with a lawyer? :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 02:20 PM~16750500
> *you wanna argue with a lawyer?  :0
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 02:20 PM~16750500
> *you wanna argue with a lawyer?  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 03:20 PM~16750500
> *you wanna argue with a lawyer?  :0
> 
> 
> *


IT IS NOT ABOUT ARGUING, HE STATED WHAT WAS NEEDED, AND FROM THE 5 PEOPLE THAT HAVE POSTED, THEY HAVE POSTED THE SAME THING, HE TOOK GOODS, AND OR MONEY, AND DID NOT COMPLETE HE PORTION OF WHAT IS CALLED A VERBAL AGREEMENT. THE ONLY THING THAT COULD BE SAID WOULD BE THAT THEY WERE A DIFFERENT AGREEMENT. THAT IS WHY AFTER I GOT BEAT, ANYTHING OVER $500 WE DOING A SIGNED CONTRACT BEFORE YOU GET MY MONEY. BUT I THINK ANY JUDGE WOULD BE LIKE, AH, SO 5 PEOPLE ARE SAYING THE SAME THING. BEING A FORMER RESERVE POLICE OFFICER AND PROBATION AND PAROLE OFFICER. IF SOMEONE WOULD GO TO THE POLICE AND FILE A REPORT FOR FRAUD, HE WOULD PROBABLY BE ARRESTED. BUT AGAIN THAT IS CALI, SO AINT NO TELLING HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 28 2010, 03:07 PM~16751087
> *IT IS NOT ABOUT ARGUING, HE STATED WHAT WAS NEEDED, AND FROM THE 5 PEOPLE THAT HAVE POSTED, THEY HAVE POSTED THE SAME THING, HE TOOK GOODS, AND OR MONEY, AND DID NOT COMPLETE HE PORTION OF WHAT IS CALLED A VERBAL AGREEMENT.  THE ONLY THING THAT COULD BE SAID WOULD BE THAT THEY WERE A DIFFERENT AGREEMENT. THAT IS WHY AFTER I GOT BEAT, ANYTHING OVER $500 WE DOING A SIGNED CONTRACT BEFORE YOU GET MY MONEY.  BUT I THINK ANY JUDGE WOULD BE LIKE, AH, SO 5 PEOPLE ARE SAYING THE SAME THING.  BEING A FORMER RESERVE POLICE OFFICER AND PROBATION AND PAROLE OFFICER.  IF SOMEONE WOULD GO TO THE POLICE AND FILE A REPORT FOR FRAUD, HE WOULD PROBABLY BE ARRESTED.  BUT AGAIN THAT IS CALI, SO AINT NO TELLING HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE.
> *


i hear ya, but i've watched enough Judge Judy to know verbal contracts get tossed like a chef salad. (no ****)

if i was throwing that type of cash around i would have wanted a receipt/contract for sure. 

then again i'm not a baller and couldn't afford aircraft if i wanted it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 05:53 PM~16751398
> *i hear ya, but i've watched enough Judge Judy to know verbal contracts get tossed like a chef salad. (no ****)
> 
> if i was throwing that type of cash around i would have wanted a receipt/contract for sure.
> ...


95% of us BALLING ON A BUDGET


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 03:53 PM~16751398
> *i hear ya, but i've watched enough Judge Judy to know verbal contracts get tossed like a chef salad. (no ****)
> 
> if i was throwing that type of cash around i would have wanted a receipt/contract for sure.
> ...


What you mean can't afford it your Mr. Rod Stewart your top dog ballin no questions ask


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Feb 28 2010, 04:43 PM~16751770
> *What you mean can't afford it your Mr. Rod Stewart your top dog ballin no questions ask
> 
> *


you seen the quotes i got from Mr. Pesco!? :cheesy: 

3 installments of $7500. :wow:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 06:53 PM~16751888
> *you seen the quotes i got from Mr. Pesco!?  :cheesy:
> 
> 3 installments of $7500.  :wow:
> *


yea, but his last name is PESCO.



*P*enis *E*rection *S*ucking *CO*mpany


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:wow: 

thanks for the hot tip.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 28 2010, 03:30 AM~16748022
> *Fixed it for you!
> *



whatever meanings still the same


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 10:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...


 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2010, 08:03 AM~16748740
> *agreed, i wonder if other car industries go thru the same thing? like imports, hotrod, bikes etc? i know lowriding is called the "poor mans sport" but dam everytime u look someone is getting burnt
> *


I know minitruckers that have gotten hack bag jobs, even hydro jobs....look at the some of the stuff tre5peter fixes. There's hundreds of hack rice rocket shops in phoenix, selling the super cheap china shit that don't do a thing or bolt on right. There's hacks and scams in every walk of life.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> 
> 6 months ago, I purchased pesco pumps, square dumps, and equalizers from Ted and other people. Once I had all the parts necessary to complete my setup, I contacted Ted about the chrome plating, assembly, and subsequent installation of said parts in my 1950 Fleetline. I gave him my parts, and approx. $1500 of my hard earned dollars. He said he would have everything ready for me in a few weeks.
> ...


THATS SOME COLD BLOODED SHIT RIGHT THERE. I CANT STAND SHEISTY MOTHAFUKKERS LIKE THAT. :angry:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 28 2010, 10:33 PM~16753456
> *:wow:
> 
> thanks for the tip.
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 28 2010, 08:42 PM~16752327
> *yea, but his last name is PESCO.
> Penis Erection Sucking COmpany
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 1 2010, 03:25 AM~16758154
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: 

what are you doing later? :cheesy:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *lone star
> post Yesterday, 11:03 AM
> User is offlineagreed, i wonder if other car industries go thru the same thing? like imports, hotrod, bikes etc? i know lowriding is called the "poor mans sport"  "poor mans sport" but dam every time u look someone is getting burnt*


Poor mans Sport! I gotta question that label homie. This very topic proves that labels wrong.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

there's a fair amount of truth in that statement.

look how many buckets are out there compared to show cars. 

obviously there are some of us who beg to differ - thousands of dollars later!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 28 2010, 04:05 AM~16748095
> *DON'T PHOTOSHOP ANYTHING, THAT PICTURE REPRESENTS ADEX, IT'S BEST TO JUST LEAVE THAT OUT OF THIS SHIT.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

any new updates on him making it right?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Mar 2 2010, 08:56 AM~16769902
> *any new updates on him making it right?
> *


are you stupid or something :uh:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:15 AM~16720782
> *Tino is hella good people!  I am sorry to hear this...
> *


X2


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 25 2010, 07:15 AM~16720782
> *Tino is hella good people!  I am sorry to hear this...
> *


X2


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 2 2010, 07:52 PM~16776799
> *X2
> *



Whats up Tino?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 27 2010, 11:29 PM~16747102
> *This is some fucked up shit.
> 
> Hope Ted makes this right.
> *



:yessad:


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

Giggity, giggity, giggity, giggity! Ohhh right!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Mar 2 2010, 08:49 AM~16770606
> *are you stupid or something :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hope he didn't fall off the wagon???? Got some stuff sittin here waitin to be shipped, Your word in most cases is all you got, hope he gets it straight


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 01:30 AM~16811608
> *
> *



was up leo?


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 25 2010, 07:48 AM~16720623
> *Why hasn't anybody takin it out on his ass? He's RIGHT there in Cali where most of you are, handle it.
> 
> Modesto and Fresno isn't that far of a drive for 5K or 10K worth of equipment or a justified ass whoopin.
> *


SHIT 10 geez HOMIE wood Have Got a GUN stuck in his face :0


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER. CEN CAL ._@Mar 6 2010, 02:25 AM~16811752
> *SHIT 10 geez HOMIE wood Have Got a GUN stuck in his face :0
> *


Let
me tell you.. Many fucken nights with that notion has cross my mind...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 7 2010, 12:44 PM~16820177
> *Let
> me tell you.. Many fucken nights with that notion has cross my mind...
> *



Its not worth it Tino, you got way too much to lose homie!

Your too good a person, some people mistake kindness for weakness. But, it aint like that..who wants to go to jail for doing something stupid?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 7 2010, 12:55 PM~16820239
> *Your too good a person, some people mistake kindness for weakness. But, it aint like that..who wants to go to jail for doing something stupid?
> *


that's why a lot of people screw others over. 

they know most aren't going to do anything serious about it.

imagine if old testament law was in effect, or flashback to 1890's - dudes got shot up for cheatin' in a poker game. 

i bet people would go out of their way to be polite and honest. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2010, 08:33 PM~16822362
> *that's why a lot of people screw others over.
> 
> they know most aren't going to do anything serious about it.
> ...


Dam straight.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2010, 05:33 PM~16822362
> *that's why a lot of people screw others over.
> 
> they know most aren't going to do anything serious about it.
> ...



everybody needs a good ass whooping (ACT RIGHT MEDICINE) every once in a while, including myself. the problem is, their is way too many tattle tales out in the streets that have 911 on speed dial.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Feb 25 2010, 06:47 AM~16718478
> *Fellow lay-it-low members, my name is Tino Herrera, and I am putting Ted Wells on blast. This man is a con-artist, a liar, and thief and cannot be trusted. Here is my story:
> *





I just noticed this topic. I fully agree, Ted still ows me some colorbar parts after 3 years. I was at his fucking house, bought a bunch of colorbars and when i came back to europe send him money for more. 

He agreed to send out 4 bars with the right tags and all, i took me over 100 international phonecalls to eventually receive just 2 after months. As a compensation i was going to receive 2 for free, but only 2 were send out, with full faced leses, not what i ordered. I was going to receive the tags to rebuild them, after dozens of phonecalls i just gave up. He is going to be visited when im there personally the next time and compensate for all this, thats a fact. 

I wouldnt advise anybody to do business unless youre close by and able to do business from hand to hand. Over the phone he`ll ignore the calls, in case he does pick up youll get the most sad stories about him being hospitalized, him almost being dead, him just having buried familymembers, etc etc etc


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 25 2010, 01:42 PM~16720211
> *WHAT ABOUT THE YOUNG MAN FROM OVERSEAS WHO FLEW TO THE USA TO VISIT LOS ANGELES AND WENT TO MEET TED AND GOT RIPPED OFF FOR MANY COLOR BARS AND OTHER STUFF.
> 
> TED KEPT DODGING THE GUY AND EVEN LIED ABOUT ALMOST DYING IN THE HOSPITAL BUT WAS NEVER EVEN SICK OR EVEN IN THE HOSPITAL.
> *


Thats me, still havent received the last bars or parts after 3 years now.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 7 2010, 11:55 AM~16820239
> *Its not worth it Tino, you got way too much to lose homie!
> 
> Your too good a person, some people mistake kindness for weakness. But, it aint like that..who wants to go to jail for doing something stupid?
> *


good person or not theres principalities smokie!just get someone else to handle it.i used to live in santa barbara too bro.its not that far of a drive and theres some fools on the east side that would be down


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 8 2010, 08:12 AM~16826659
> *good person or not theres principalities smokie!just get someone else to handle it.i used to live in santa barbara too bro.its not that far of a drive and theres some fools on the east side that would be down
> *


You must not have anything to lose. At the end of the day, freedom is priceless...


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 8 2010, 07:37 AM~16826793
> *You must not have anything to lose. At the end of the day, freedom is priceless...
> *


10gs is 10gs ill take my chances


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 8 2010, 07:58 AM~16826899
> *10gs is 10gs ill take my chances
> *


and freedom is not priceless.it cost whatever your lawyer is charging :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Mar 8 2010, 04:55 PM~16826548
> *I just noticed this topic. I fully agree, Ted still ows me some colorbar parts after 3 years. I was at his fucking house, bought a bunch of colorbars and when i came back to europe send him money for more.
> 
> He agreed to send out 4 bars with the right tags and all, i took me over 100 international phonecalls to eventually receive just 2 after months. As a compensation i was going to receive 2 for free, but only 2 were send out, with full faced leses, not what i ordered. I was going to receive the tags to rebuild them, after dozens of phonecalls i just gave up. He is going to be visited when im there personally the next time and compensate for all this, thats a fact.
> ...


Next time we are over there, we will pay him a visit. I still have his address from back then.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i think everyone who was burned should all show up at his house at the same time. let him try and explain himself to a dozen or so angry guys.


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

From what i hear through the grapevine all the way up to Morro Bay, is that a Mr.Wells has made things right with Tino :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 10 2010, 10:51 PM~16856081
> *From what i hear through the grapevine all the way up to Morro Bay, is that a Mr.Wells has made things right with Tino :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Too many senior citizens in Moro Bay


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 10 2010, 09:51 PM~16856081
> *From what i hear through the grapevine all the way up to Morro Bay, is that a Mr.Wells has made things right with Tino :biggrin:
> *



any truth?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 11 2010, 09:51 AM~16858733
> *Too many senior citizens in Moro Bay
> *


aka....retired yankee ass northerners.


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Mar 10 2010, 09:51 PM~16856081
> *From what i hear through the grapevine all the way up to Morro Bay, is that a Mr.Wells has made things right with Tino :biggrin:
> *


NO!! NOT YET!!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 11 2010, 09:32 PM~16866269
> *NO!!  NOT YET!!
> *


Sorry to hear that but I'm not surprised.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 28 2010, 10:16 AM~16748782
> *IN ALL HONESTY.  IF THEY DECIDED TO BRING A CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT, THEY ALL HAVE A COMMONALITY.  THEY WENT TO A BUSINES AND SPENT MONEY, OR GAVE PROPERTY.  THAT PROPERTY WAS EITHER USED, OR THE SERVICE WAS NOT PROVIDED.  IT IS A BAD SITUATION, A LOWRIDER LEGEND THAT IS COMMITTING A FELONY.  AND IN SOME OF THIS CASES, 10K, 5K, THAT IS A BIG FELONY.  AND I AM SURE IF THE POLICE WOULD GET INVOLVED, IT WOULD NOT EVEN BE A QUESTION.  I HOPE THE BEST FOR ALL PARTIES INVOLVED.  EVEN THOUGH I DID NOT REALLY KNOW HIM, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ENOUGH GUY. BUT WHAT HAS OCCURED IS UNACCAPTABLE.
> *


Yeah, but I wonder how many people actually got a "receipt" or some paperwork to present as evidence. You can't just walk into court and say you gave someone $10,000 and got nothing in return without documentation.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 28 2010, 05:53 PM~16751398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sucks!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..

You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.

Abel


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats fucked up what you did at the connection....
> 
> You know what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

callin him out... 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 19 2010, 09:06 PM~16942015
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> callin him out...
> ...



Na, its cool...just repaying the favor. I am not gonna elaborate, I said what I had to say!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:09 PM~16942045
> *Na, its cool...just repaying the favor.
> *



thats why youre such a cool homie man... i would be way in the fuck pissed off for real.. 

but i guess what else can we as a community expect from him at this point? 

shit like this pushes the working man out of the aircraft side of juice... im too damn glad to have gotten in when i did, and had someone i can TRUST work up a setup for me.. 

Abel is the MAN...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..
> 
> You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...


THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT FUCKEN HATTERS THEY CANT STAND TO SEE OTHERS DOING THERE CRAFT BETTER THAN THEY CAN AND SO THEY FUCK UP THE CONNECTION .


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

:0 . Bet that there is some famous shops burning people but people are afraid to say anything.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..
> 
> You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...


Can you elaborate for those of us that have no clue what your talking about? If this was intended for Ted's eyes, he doesn't even have a computer.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 20 2010, 02:36 AM~16943800
> *Can you elaborate for those of us that have no clue what your talking about? If this was intended for Ted's eyes, he doesn't even have a computer.
> *



Trust me, one of his nut swingers will run and tell him....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 07:01 AM~16944241
> *..
> *


oooooooooooooooooo ,,,, i bet Abel let it all out, then decided to edit LOL

fuck the bullshiters, go through Abel and NEVER be upset, have a better built setup, and deal with someone that has CLASS and a sense of community that Ted doesnt have... Abel is one of the nicest homies ive met in the scene, and one of the rare people we can TRUST as riders..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 20 2010, 07:01 AM~16944241
> *..
> *


 :happysad: 

i'm a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 20 2010, 02:35 PM~16946376
> *:happysad:
> 
> i'm a day late and a dollar short.
> *


---


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..
> 
> You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...


 that doesnt surprise me what he did Abel, thats fucked up! what comes around goes around :buttkick:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Remember Able, Haterz only hate on nice shit! so you must be doing something rite.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 22 2010, 12:38 PM~16963282
> *Remember Able, Haterz only hate on nice shit! so you must be doing something rite.
> *


Go cut some grass and leave Abel alone :uh:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 22 2010, 01:38 PM~16963282
> *Remember Able, Haterz only hate on nice shit! so you must be doing something rite.
> *


Hay Able.. Not only you can put a nice set up together, you have a bad ass car to boot!! Double edge sword in my book!! Shit I still have no set up, just a few milk bones to keep my tail waggling from Ted!!!! SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

I HAVE DONE A FEW GEEZ WORTH OF BIZ WITH TED AS FAR BACK AS 7 YEARS AGO. HES ALWAYS BEEN GOOD. BUT LAST YEAR THIS TIME HE HIT SOME MONEY ISSUES. THE OLNY REASON I KNOW THIS IS BECAUSE HE HIT ME UP AND WAS TRYING TO SELL ME SHIT IN DESPERATION. WE PUT SOME PAPER TOGETHER AND BOUGHT ANOTHER SET UP FROM HIM TO HELP HIM OUT. WISH HE DIDNT RESORT TO FUCKING PEOPLE TO SOLVE HIS PROBLEMS.


----------



## Bootykit63 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..
> 
> You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Mar 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16967935
> *I HAVE DONE A FEW GEEZ WORTH OF BIZ WITH TED AS FAR BACK AS 7 YEARS AGO. HES ALWAYS BEEN GOOD. BUT LAST YEAR THIS TIME HE HIT SOME MONEY ISSUES. THE OLNY REASON I KNOW THIS IS BECAUSE HE HIT ME UP AND WAS TRYING TO SELL ME SHIT IN DESPERATION. WE PUT SOME PAPER TOGETHER AND BOUGHT ANOTHER SET UP FROM HIM TO HELP HIM OUT. WISH HE DIDNT RESORT TO FUCKING PEOPLE TO SOLVE HIS PROBLEMS.
> *



LIES


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Mar 23 2010, 05:30 AM~16971423
> *LIES
> *


first of all, I dont have a lyin bone in my body. ted s cool with me. I just noticed he was in some trouble. im not puttin him on blast ill tell him myself. he had a hard time when other people started gettin into aircraft shit because the market was harder. if you really kow him then youll kow what im talkin about. And I was stating that fuckn people doesnt solve anyones hard times. Id say that about anyone if i heard some shit lke this.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

i would find him and fuck his ass up :biggrin:


----------



## THAT DUDE (Mar 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 29 2010, 11:33 AM~17033135
> *i would find him and fuck his ass up :biggrin:
> *


Hey, little buddy. Not sure if Ted swings that way. You better off speakin with the man rather than sexually assaulting him. :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

any further updates?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: uffin:


----------



## juswannatip (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Mar 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16941982
> *Thats real fucked up what you did at the connection..
> 
> You know, what I am talking about....its cool, them motherfuckers are plentiful. I guess you gotta do, what you gotta do.
> ...


First of all everone should know that I think Abel is a good dude as all of the guys in PREMEIR are,but sometimes in life shit happens,so let me explain this shit to you.First of what you call "THE CONNECTION" is in reality MY SPOT,what makes it my SPOT?Simply this I still have receipts dating back to 1973 from purchases I made at "THE CONNECTION" and every other SPOT like it in sourthern california,in other words I have been doing business with them since you were 3 or 4 years old or maybe before you were born.My friend asked me to help him out,so I did,if thats fucked up then thats fucked up! P.S.I still think your a good dude! TED


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Ted, seriously, shut the fuck up. Lowrider-legend my ass, you may have been the shit back in the day but these days theres just too many people with the same kinda stories that attempted to do business with you. 

I called you like 50 times (what do you think that costs internationally?) before you would acknowledge my calls and then youd give me these bullshit stories how youre laying in the hospital, how you were an inch from dying, how you could hardly get out of bed to take a leak cause youre so weak, while other people i call said they just see you driving by or stopping at their shops to buy shit.

Too many stories and too little backbone, people paid you, deliver!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Apr 1 2010, 11:33 PM~17073261
> *First of all everone should know that I think Abel is a good dude as all of the guys in PREMEIR are,but sometimes in life shit happens,so let me explain this shit to you.First of what you call "THE CONNECTION" is in reality MY SPOT,what makes it my SPOT?Simply this I still have receipts dating back to 1973 from purchases I made at "THE CONNECTION" and every other SPOT like it in sourthern california,in other words I have been doing business with them since you were 3 or 4 years old or maybe before you were born.My friend asked me to help him out,so I did,if        thats fucked up then thats fucked up!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              P.S.I still think your a good dude!     TED
> *



------


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

fuck the bullshiters, go through Abel and NEVER be upset, have a better built setup, and deal with someone that has CLASS and a sense of community that Ted doesnt have... Abel is one of the nicest homies ive met in the scene, and one of the rare people we can TRUST as riders.. 


X2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Apr 2 2010, 02:33 AM~17073261
> *First of all everone should know that I think Abel is a good dude as all of the guys in PREMEIR are,but sometimes in life shit happens,so let me explain this shit to you.First of what you call "THE CONNECTION" is in reality MY SPOT,what makes it my SPOT?Simply this I still have receipts dating back to 1973 from purchases I made at "THE CONNECTION" and every other SPOT like it in sourthern california,in other words I have been doing business with them since you were 3 or 4 years old or maybe before you were born.My friend asked me to help him out,so I did,if        thats fucked up then thats fucked up!                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              P.S.I still think your a good dude!    TED
> *


so you think that because you have receipts from 1973 it makes it YOUR SPOT?? im sure there are people who have Walmart receipts from the day they opened, but I doubt they get pissy when other people shop there.


:roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Before people jump on the bandwagon and start bashing Ted, they need to recognize, that he is an OG. a pioneer and what this means is he never stopped building aircraft setups, EVEN when they weren't popular. Ted has always kept it going, and everyone in AC today has learned and "copied" something from him. 

Ted always seems like an honest guy to me, and I am sure he didnt purposely set out to screw anyone, but guess what? it happens, and it has happened to me. 

Like going to Candy Factory, 1 out of 10 guys got a sick ass paintjob, the rest lost $$$. Just the chances you take. 

Best bet, is to find the parts and do the work yourself. Most people dont have the committment to do it themselves, so they send it out. 

I feel for the people who lost money... Just part of Lowriding..


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 2 2010, 01:58 AM~17073808
> *Ted, seriously, shut the fuck up. Lowrider-legend my ass, you may have been the shit back in the day but these days theres just too many people with the same kinda stories that attempted to do business with you.
> 
> I called you like 50 times (what do you think that costs internationally?) before you would acknowledge my calls and then youd give me these bullshit stories how youre laying in the hospital, how you were an inch from dying, how you could hardly get out of bed to take a leak cause youre so weak, while other people i call said they just see you driving by or stopping at their shops to buy shit.
> ...


Gets back to the old saying "Trust No One" Just be thankful you only lost a few hundred bucks on a color bar.. And with the exchange rate, probably only a $150. Some guy from Europe got screwed ona awhole Lincoln from arizona


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Apr 2 2010, 02:28 PM~17078643
> *fuck the bullshiters, go through Abel and NEVER be upset, have a better built setup, and deal with someone that has CLASS and a sense of community that Ted doesnt have... Abel is one of the nicest homies ive met in the scene, and one of the rare people we can TRUST as riders..
> X2
> *



Abel is a stand up guy, and he does it for the love of Lowriding, Sure he has to make a couple bucks for his time, but prices are more than fair...


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 2 2010, 02:59 PM~17078908
> *Before people jump on the bandwagon and start bashing Ted, they need to recognize, that he is an OG. a pioneer and what this means is he never stopped building aircraft setups, EVEN when they weren't popular. Ted has always kept it going, and everyone in AC today has learned and "copied" something from him.
> 
> Ted always seems like an honest guy to me, and I am sure he didnt purposely set out to screw anyone, but guess what? it happens, and it has happened to me.
> ...


I agree. and i know you called me out  I knew he was going threw a hard time and dont think most people did. so i stated it. I still think ted is a good person in a bad situation. the statment I mad wasnt to degrade ted. just think that the people who put money into aircraft supplies all should treat eachother with respect because most of our money is hard earned and alot of passion is put into the process.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 03:06 PM~17078965
> *I agree. and i know you called me out   I knew he was going threw a hard time and dont think most people did. so i stated it. I still think ted is a good person in a bad situation. the statment I mad wasnt to degrade ted. just think that the people who put money into aircraft supplies all should treat eachother with respect because most of our money is hard earned and alot of passion is put into the process.*



I didnt really call you out, but didnt think it was your place or anyones to put his personal business on LIL. 

People dont give a fuck about your hard earned cash or the fact that we are all AC lovers. Anytime you send ANYONE cash or deposit, you are taking a risk. Sorry, but thats how it is.


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats not cool in my book. If I have something someone wants and they pay me I either send them the shit or send them their money. and thats how shit really is. But opinions are like assholes. Actions set real men apart from the rest.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Apr 2 2010, 03:18 PM~17079037
> *Thats not cool in my book.  If I have something someone wants and they pay me I either send them the shit or send them their money. and thats how shit really is. But opinions are like assholes. Actions set real men apart from the rest.
> *



I agree with you, and I am the same way, my word is my word, and I dont screw anybody, but not everyone is like that. They say whatever to get your money. Their word means zero. 

I am not saying Ted is like that, I dont believe he is, I just think he.. I dont know whatsup...


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> I didnt really call you out, but didnt think it was your place or anyones to put his personal business on LIL.
> 
> People dont give a fuck about your hard earned cash or the fact that we are all AC lovers. Anytime you send ANYONE cash or deposit, you are taking a risk. Sorry, but thats how it is.
> 
> Sounds like me and you have good luck with ted. I have an unfinished deal that some of these post worry me. Guess I just feel to much of the others pain :angry: o well ill move on :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> > I didnt really call you out, but didnt think it was your place or anyones to put his personal business on LIL.
> >
> > People dont give a fuck about your hard earned cash or the fact that we are all AC lovers. Anytime you send ANYONE cash or deposit, you are taking a risk. Sorry, but thats how it is.
> >
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Thats not a correct view Dippinit, wether it is 5 dollar or 5000 dollar, it aint ok to screw somebody. And its not like it slipped his mind or anything, he is lying straight up to people on the phone before he puts you on the blacklist and just doesnt pick up the phone anymore when your number pops on his screen. Thats just shady and fucked up.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 2 2010, 11:56 PM~17083289
> *Thats not a correct view Dippinit, wether it is 5 dollar or 5000 dollar, it aint ok to screw somebody. And its not like it slipped his mind or anything, he is lying straight up to people on the phone before he puts you on the blacklist and just doesnt pick up the phone anymore when your number pops on his screen. Thats just shady and fucked up.
> *



I know, just seems like everyone goes through it. Thats why I do everything myself... or cash and carry...


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

ted did a air craft set up 4 me in dec.2009 he did me right . i gave him 1/2 the money up front and the bal. w/it was done. he told me 6wks it took him 10 wks. but like i said he did me right. i have to here his side of the story. ted is a good dude. a little slow ( very slow) but a good dude. next time get a contract and you should have no problems. never give up money for work with out a contract 
ted if you are on here see you in july 4 the 63. i need a rooster set up  
good luck guys but he did me right .


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN, ANTHONY FROM HOMIES HYDRAULICS GAVE TED PROPS IN HIS LRM INTERVIEW. CAN'T UNDERSTAND HOW THESE GUY'S CAN FUCK PEOPLE LIKE THIS. THESE GUY'S TAKE YEARS TO BUILD THEIR NAME UP AND THEN FUCK IT ALL UP. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

PIONEEER THIS,, VETERANO THAT,, ALL OF ITS BULLSHIT. AND IT DOESN'T MAKE IT RIGHT TO RIP PEOPLE JUST CUZZ U PLAYED IN THE GAME AWHILE. GO GET YOUR FUCKING MONEY BACK WITH INTEREST!


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:tears: TED :wow:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

it's fucking crazy to see people trying to make us "understand" and maybe even "accept" being ripped off because it's "part of the game". 

Fuck that, you get me for ten G's and I come get my money back, not with my fists but with a cop and a lawyer!


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

No excuses for fucking someone over for any amount of money! Your ass is in a bind get your ass out of the game and fix your shit! This bull shit about he's a good dude in a rough situation aint't my fucken problem. You agree to do something for someone do it. If you can't man up and explain your situation to your client, hiding out like a bitch only compounds your problems. That's the part I can't respect and I can't understand how anyone can try to defend?


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:burn: IT IS WHAT IT IS :drama:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

I AGREE WITH ALL OF YOU ON THIS MATTER BUT I CAN'T SEE HOW ONE CAN GIVE UP THAT MUCH MONEY AND NOT GET ANYTHING IN RETURN. ALL THE BULLSHIT TED NOT ANSWERING THE PHONE COME ON.. LET ME ASK THIS WHEN YOU WENT TO HIS HOUSE WHAT HAPPEN? LETS HERE THAT STORY... COME KEEP IT REAL. WE HAVE GUYS ON HERE INCLUDING MYSELF SAY TED DID THEM RIGHT AND OTHERS GUYS SAY HE DID THEM WRONG. ALOT MORE WRONG THEN RIGHT BUT LETS CALL TED OUT, LET HIM EXPLAIN ALL OF THIS BULL SHIT BECAUSE I ONLY HERE WHAT WE ARE POSTING ON HERE BUT NOTHING FROM TED. I CANT TAKE A 50 CENT LOSS LET ALONG 10GS THATS CRAZY IT HAS TO BE MORE TO THIS STORY.

 FUCK THIS LETS GET THE AIRCRAFT SHIT BACK ON THE MAP PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17091422
> *it's fucking crazy to see people trying to make us "understand" and maybe even "accept" being ripped off because it's "part of the game".
> 
> Fuck that, you get me for ten G's and I come get my money back, not with my fists but with a cop and a lawyer!
> *


I THINK THAT IS WHAT PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE DONE. IT IS FUNNY THAT A COUPLE OF THE PEOPLE ARE FROM OTHER COUNTRIES..... :drama: 

I WONDER WHY
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama: Ted has done some of best I've seen, just saying :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 4 2010, 01:33 PM~17092595
> *:drama: Ted has done some of best I've seen, just saying :nicoderm:
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT, I AGREE 100%. TED HAS PUT OUT SOME VERY NICE SETUPS. AND JUST MEETING HIM QUICKLY, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ASS DUDE. 

DOES NOT ANSWER DOING WHAT HAS HAPPENED. 

BUT PEOPLE HAVE TO DO THOSE THINGS TO MAKE THEMSELVES HAPPY. I MEAN NO USE AND CRYING ABOUT IT, IF YOU FEEL LIKE YOU HAVE BEEN BURNT, THEN DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. EITHER A LAW SUIT, OR STOP BY AND GET YOUR MONEY BACK.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 4 2010, 07:14 AM~17091422
> *it's fucking crazy to see people trying to make us "understand" and maybe even "accept" being ripped off because it's "part of the game".
> 
> Fuck that, you get me for ten G's and I come get my money back, not with my fists but with a cop and a lawyer!
> *


I am not trying to make you accept. I am saying it is how it goes down, and you have to protect yourself the best you can... A lot of people are shady, and if they see an opportunity to come up they will.. Believe me I hate it also. I am a man of my word, but sometimes it gets me in trouble because the other party doesnt keep their word, so it goes back to the old sayin "Trust no one"


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 4 2010, 10:38 AM~17092650
> *YOU KNOW WHAT, I AGREE 100%.  TED HAS PUT OUT SOME VERY NICE SETUPS.  AND JUST MEETING HIM QUICKLY, HE SEEMED LIKE A COOL ASS DUDE.
> 
> DOES NOT ANSWER DOING WHAT HAS HAPPENED.
> ...


Easier said than done


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 4 2010, 02:18 PM~17093003
> *Easier said than done
> *


FILING A LAWSUIT IS EASY, JUDGE JUDY.......... :biggrin: 

NAW, IT IS SMALL CLAIMS COURT FOR SOME

BUT FOR OTHERS, LIKE LOOSING 10K IS A FELONY CASE. I AM ABOUT TO INITIATE A CASE AGAINST SOMEONE SOON. IT IS GONNA COST ME $250 TO HAVE HIM SERVED BY THE SHERIFFS, THEN JUST GO TO COURT. MY CASE IS EASY, AND IT SOUNDS LIKE THEIRS ARE ALSO.

BUT I WAS LIKE FUCK IT FOR A LONG TIME, NOW I AM LIKE, I NEED TO GET THIS DONE, IT IS TIME AWAY FROM WORK, BUT I CAN NOT LOOSE 10K LIKE THAT.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 4 2010, 07:16 PM~17092447
> *I THINK THAT IS WHAT PEOPLE SHOULD HAVE DONE.  IT IS FUNNY THAT A COUPLE OF THE PEOPLE ARE FROM OTHER COUNTRIES..... :drama:
> 
> I WONDER WHY
> ...



I wonder too...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

scamming anyone is not cool.

but when you are a well known person in the industry, and you use your reputation to induce someone to give you money, well, thats really fucked.

screwing people is not part of the game.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cbroham_@Apr 4 2010, 08:29 AM~17091815
> *I AGREE WITH ALL  OF YOU ON THIS MATTER BUT I CAN'T SEE HOW ONE CAN GIVE UP THAT MUCH MONEY AND NOT GET ANYTHING IN RETURN. ALL THE BULLSHIT TED NOT ANSWERING THE PHONE COME ON.. LET ME ASK THIS WHEN YOU WENT TO HIS HOUSE WHAT HAPPEN? LETS HERE THAT STORY... COME KEEP IT REAL. WE HAVE GUYS ON HERE INCLUDING MYSELF SAY TED DID THEM RIGHT AND OTHERS GUYS SAY HE DID THEM WRONG. ALOT MORE WRONG THEN RIGHT BUT LETS CALL TED OUT, LET HIM EXPLAIN ALL OF THIS BULL SHIT BECAUSE I ONLY HERE WHAT WE ARE POSTING ON HERE BUT NOTHING FROM TED. I CANT TAKE A 50 CENT LOSS LET ALONG 10GS THATS CRAZY IT HAS TO BE MORE TO THIS STORY.
> FUCK THIS LETS GET THE AIRCRAFT SHIT BACK ON THE MAP PLEASE  :biggrin:
> *


What more would you like to know? Paid in full up front in 2007, fast forward to 2010, car's not finished and damaged, excuses and empty promises both on the phone and in person, pulled said car out and paid someone else to finish it. End of story! :dunno:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

---


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

DAM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: I see youre all online these days Abel :biggrin: How youve been?


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Damn ! :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

[email protected] Great guy though.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:wave: Ted!! Waitin on yer call.  :biggrin:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

:machinegun: ted do you have any shot guns pumps in stock need one asap 4 a friend thxs. :machinegun: :x:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

The ted wells drama, part 3:

I was able to get some of my parts from him. I got my two 777's (bead blasted and not chromed, as was promised), two slow downs, four cylinders, (two of which I had to mahine myself) and a package tray.

When I asked about my missing squares, he said that the polisher rounded the corners. When I inquired as to the whereabouts of insides, and the candles, he stared at me and had no answer. I still dont have my dumps. I was told that in two weeks I would have my parts chromed, and 6 new batteries. As of today, I dont have my polished dumps. The six "new" batteries I finally got were used and dead, and will not hold a charge. 

He keeps telling me he is waiting for Andy to deliver my dumps. Why is Andy involved? I gave Ted dumps 6 months ago. Where are my dumps? 

So when a polisher ruins a part, it is their responsiblity to remedy the situation. The truth is that Ted has taken my parts and either sold them, traded them, or done something with them other than have them plated or polished. He has in effect, stolen my property. Whose parts is he going to steal to replace mine?

I have given Ted ample time to make good. It is obvious that he is nothing but a thief and a liar. This guy is a crook, and no one should ever do any business with him. 

I dont believe a fucking word this man says. Ted, I hope you are reading this. I hope that anyone who is even thinkingabout doing business with you, goes somewhere else. You are a disgrace to the lowriding community.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

damn.......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 13 2010, 05:54 AM~17175195
> *
> 
> I dont believe a fucking word this man says. Ted, I hope you are reading this. I hope that anyone who is even thinkingabout doing business with you, goes somewhere else. You are a disgrace to the lowriding community.
> *




Me neither after having been on the phone for nummerous times. He`s a master in telling you stories, come up with excuses and lies. Its like he`s an habitual liar who actually believes that shit...


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

one thing is for sure: the next car i lift using aircraft will not have anything by ted wells on it.

how this guy is still in business is beyond me.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## cbroham (Aug 3, 2006)

:rant: :rant: :loco: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

nobody has busted a cap in dis ninja yet? :machinegun:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Apr 23 2010, 10:09 AM~17280328
> *nobody has busted a cap in dis ninja yet? :machinegun:
> *


go to the state pen forever behind some hydraulic parts. not very smart :buttkick:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

You mean we gon' let this African hooligan ***** go unpunished?


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:loco: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------

